# finishing corner with two different surfaces



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May want to concider a trim piece like this.
http://www.imperialgroup.ca/product/Studs_Trims_DrywallJTrim_large.jpg

Then a bead of quaility 50 year paintable caulking.
This would give you a nice finished edge and keep the sheetrock from making contact with the block wall and wicking up moisture.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Trim Tex makes a bead for this very thing if your drywall is 1/2" you need a 1/2" tearaway bead it's very easy to use and you can get it at some big box stores or a local drywall supplier. you can go to trimtex .com to see it. It is great where 2 different surfaces meet. You mud just as you normally would but there is a lip on this bead that keeps your mud from getting on the other surface. When the mud is dry tear off the strip and you have a straight line.


----------

